

Ask HN: VisualStudio 2010 - Have you upgraded yet? - evo_9

I have not upgraded yet, wondering how it's gone and what people think of the latest VS
======
MikeW
Yes, I've upgraded from 2008 to 2010. The ASP.NET MVC tooling is a bit better,
intellisense is smarter and multi monitor support is better.

However I still design everything to be cross platform compatible and I deploy
my asp.net mvc webapps on Linux with nginx and mono.

------
jawngee
Yes, I have.

I inherited a company (I'm their newish CTO) that is entirely Windows/.NET
based.

Not only have I upgraded to 2010, I'm currently upgrading the whole shebang to
Linux/Ruby/OSS mostly using Emacs.

------
vyrotek
Yes - I really like Asp.net MVC 2, .Net 4.0 and the new architect features. My
job is about to switch everyone over... we'll see how it goes! We're also
switching to TFS as well.

------
DennisP
Hoping to very soon but can't do it until viemu support arrives. Should be
within a couple weeks.

